# Opinions on Herbsmith Micro Flora Plus? (Pro, prebiotic, enzymes, herbs)



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Just wondering how many people use this product and opinions as to whether it made a difference or not. I did a search of the forum and only found one reference to it? Granted, it just came out in February of this year.

I have a problem dog and it is amazing I have hair upon my head after all the digestive problems he's had.

I added this stuff to his food, doubled the dose, and within days, I saw improvement in stool. Stool went from mustard color to brown. It firmed up. Honestly, the best stool to ever come out of him. I had also added some premade raw. He's on a limited ingredient diet -- Nat Bal LID Venison and Nature's Variety premade raw Venison. No treats. No chewies. Only training treats that are Wellness grain free Venison.

I ran out of this stuff a couple days ago, but decided to hold off on buying more and seeing if it made a difference in the stool. 

His stool this morning was not impressive. His stool tonight was nothing short of *awful*. 

I'm going to resume giving him this stuff and see if improvement returns. 

Just curious to hear about your experiences with it, and/or what you think of it. I've googled all over for user reviews, but there aren't any. Too new of a product, I suppose.

Link: Leerburg | Herbsmith Microflora Plus

And yes, EPI testing is the next step.


----------

